# Joint Task Force startet nicht brauche Hilfe



## Nickkane (13. September 2012)

Hallo,

wollte Joint Task Force spielen, Installation ging ohne Probleme. Es möchte unter Windows 7 oder Windows XP 64Bit nicht starten. 
Als Fehlermeldung erscheint immer: " Bitte korrekte CD einlegen und Anwendung neu ausführen" Habe die Orginal-DVD.

Auch habe ich die Patchs 1.1 und 1.2 installiert, brachten auch keine Hilfe. Unterstützung seitens der Hersteller habe ich nicht im Internet gefunden.

Für sinnvolle Hilfen bin dankbar, Komentare wie spiel doch ein anderes Spiel bitte verkneifen.


----------

